# Where are all the *mature* men lurking?



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 18, 2006)

Now, before all you regular guys have a hissy-fit, in *mature* I mean in age......ok?

All I see are young guys here! For gawd sake, most of you are younger than my own son.  

Out of all the hundreds of people who visit this site, isn't there any guys mid 40's to mid 50's lurking? If so, why not show yourselves..... 

It would be nice to interact with someone now and then who at least still remembers the 60's.....


----------



## Emma (Mar 18, 2006)

I've noticed a lot of the guys in the chatroom are a bit older than the people here. Do you ever go in?


----------



## moonvine (Mar 18, 2006)

They're all chasing me..and I dont' really date anyone older than 25...


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2006)

*laugh* I'm Almost mature... being a child of the 60s.  Raised in the 70s.


----------



## Tina (Mar 18, 2006)

I would never want a man who is completely mature. No fun.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 18, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I've noticed a lot of the guys in the chatroom are a bit older than the people here. Do you ever go in?



No, never go there!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 18, 2006)

moonvine said:


> They're all chasing me..and I dont' really date anyone older than 25...



Now don't be greedy moonvine, didn't your mamma teach you to share.......ok?..


----------



## pete_257 (Mar 18, 2006)

There's probably more of us... I remember watching Ed Sullivan when the Beatles were on.. I was a huge fan.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 18, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Now don't be greedy moonvine, didn't your mamma teach you to share.......ok?..




But I don't want them.....I think the oldest guy I have ever dated is 31...you may have all of em...

What I want to know is where all the hawt 25 year olds are who like fat women and live no more than 90 miles from me are


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 18, 2006)

pete_257 said:


> There's probably more of us... I remember watching Ed Sullivan when the Beatles were on.. I was a huge fan.



Hi Pete

Seeing the 'Additional Information' in your profile, is just a tad 'empty', let me guess. You're 34, recently single, or never married, likes walks on the beach, romantic dinners by the fire, always opens doors for his date, is kind to animals and, oh by the way, if I send you a photo of myself half naked, you'll move heaven and earth to be with me?........am I close?!


----------



## pete_257 (Mar 18, 2006)

Sure, right on.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 18, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> It would be nice to interact with someone now and then who at least still remembers the 60's.....



I was 8 when Neil Armstrong landed on the moon, so in many ways I was a child of the 60's but I am really a product of the 70s.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 18, 2006)

pete_257 said:


> Sure, right on.



hahaha.......I thought so!.... 

BTW...if, at a later date, you would like to share just a 'teeny' bit more information about yourself, I'm sure there'd be some interested ladies watching.....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Now, before all you regular guys have a hissy-fit, in *mature* I mean in age......ok?
> 
> All I see are young guys here! For gawd sake, most of you are younger than my own son.
> 
> ...


I think this is an excellent question, Lily. I'm soon to be 32 and I'd like to meet a guy around my age or older. Let me clarify...a single guy around my age or older. Single seems to be the tough part. LOL


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 18, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I think this is an excellent question, Lily. I'm soon to be 32 and I'd like to meet a guy around my age or older. Let me clarify...a single guy around my age or older. Single seems to be the tough part. LOL



hahahaha......Now, have I got it right, you're looking for a....*SINGLE* guy, Nancy?


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 18, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> All I see are young guys here! For gawd sake, most of you are younger than my own son....



Actually, I think we have an amazingly broad cross section of ages here. Maybe the younger crowd is more likely to talk about their age than us older guys, and so it seems that there are more younger people here.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> hahahaha......Now, have I got it right, you're looking for a....*SINGLE* guy, Nancy?


I realize mature AND single might be a lot to ask but I thought I'd give it a shot


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 18, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I realize mature AND single might be a lot to ask but I thought I'd give it a shot



hahahaha.....she's only kiddy guys.....really!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> hahahaha.....she's only kiddy guys.....really!


I was only kidding...sorta. I am the LAST person to be judging someone's maturity level LOL


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm threeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm 51 but I'm far from mature, just way past my use by date..


Dave


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 18, 2006)

What's wrong with young men? If I was single I'd be all about younger men!!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 18, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I'm threeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Sorry!.......feral rodents, don't count!!.... 

Now, before the *chippy harem* attack.....I WAS ONLY KIDDING!!!!.....:wubu:


----------



## Tina (Mar 18, 2006)

Heh. Dave, as long as your freshness seal hasn't been broken I think you're still okay... 

I used to only go for guys my own age or older, but I've come to consider younger guys as being a good thing, too. :wubu:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, Chippy I _am_ a preschool teacher.A romantic relationship would be out of the question but I could show you how to make handprints in playdough!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 18, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> What's wrong with young men? If I was single I'd be all about younger men!!



Not a dang thing..let me assure you.


----------



## ripley (Mar 18, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> Seeing the 'Additional Information' in your profile, is just a tad 'empty', let me guess. You're 34, recently single, or never married, likes walks on the beach, romantic dinners by the fire, always opens doors for his date, is kind to animals and, oh by the way, if I send you a photo of myself half naked, you'll move heaven and earth to be with me?........am I close?!




Tiger's Lily,

I can see what you mean about the older guys being a little quiet. I wish more people would post more too. But that said, I don't think your response was very good motivation for them to. Pete had only posted a few times, and you responded to his simple post in what I consider a pretty insulting way. That's not really good motivation to get him (or others) to post more! Perhaps you meant it to be funny, but    aside, it didn't really come off that way. 

Just a random opinion,
ripley


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 18, 2006)

ripley said:


> Perhaps you meant it to be funny, but    aside, it didn't really come off that way.
> 
> Just a random opinion,
> ripley



Ohhhhh my gawd!!!......I can't believe ANYONE took me seriously!!!.....sheeeeeeeesh!!  

For goodness sake people.......lighten up!!!! :doh:


----------



## pete_257 (Mar 18, 2006)

I updated my profile.. a little more. Maybe one of these days, I'll be seriously ready for my ultimate SSSSSSXXXXXXXLBBW. Is she out there?


----------



## Vince (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey, Joa, join the club. You post something humourous and some jump on you like you are a monster. Pete responded in a sensible fashion and even posted that he is 51. Your post worked!

The chipmunk hasn't the nerve to post that photo of himself that he promised some here.

I agree. Sometimes I feel like too many of the lads are totally inexperienced and have a background involving computer games and roleplaying. They arrive here at Dimensions and some believe it is their duty to slay dragons and monsters. Many of the gals here are over 30. Whatever do they have in common with guys who are 18 to 21? Beats me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> Hey, Joa, join the club. You post something humourous and some jump on you like you are a monster. Pete responded in a sensible fashion and even posted that he is 51. Your post worked!
> 
> The chipmunk hasn't the nerve to post that photo of himself that he promised some here.
> 
> I agree. Sometimes I feel like too many of the lads are totally inexperienced and have a background involving computer games and roleplaying. They arrive here at Dimensions and some believe it is their duty to slay dragons and monsters. Many of the gals here are over 30. Whatever do they have in common with guys who are 18 to 21? Beats me.



It depends on the individual. Most of the people I've dated have been five or six years older than me. My friends, on average, are about ten years older than I am. I really have little in common with most 21 y/o's. I don't like getting drunk all the time. I have a pretty good fulltime job with the potential to make a career out of it. 

Yep, there are some real dorks here though. Thing is, even at my age, I won't tolerate it. Gaming is fine. Both my brothers do, but when it's your whole life, UGH!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> Hey, Joa, join the club. You post something humourous and some jump on you like you are a monster. Pete responded in a sensible fashion and even posted that he is 51. Your post worked!
> 
> The chipmunk hasn't the nerve to post that photo of himself that he promised some here.
> 
> I agree. Sometimes I feel like too many of the lads are totally inexperienced and have a background involving computer games and roleplaying. They arrive here at Dimensions and some believe it is their duty to slay dragons and monsters. Many of the gals here are over 30. Whatever do they have in common with guys who are 18 to 21? Beats me.



I've seen "the chipmunk's' face and it's a very nice one.  

Guys 18 to 21 aren't bad and not all are here to slay dragons. Some are here to find a place to belong like the rest of us. Besides younger men aren't the only ones who do some game playing.


----------



## Vince (Mar 18, 2006)

Who is knocking the younger guys? Not me. If you read the forum I do try to help those with not much experience. I wish someone had pointed me in the right direction when I was their age. I agree that it is now considered okay to have a toy boy. With most of these guys your choice is either Playstation or Xbox!

Let us do the reverse thing and imagine the older guys fancying the girls under 20. What would everyone think? The guy would be classed a dreamer and a pervert. Now what exactly is older and younger? Depends. But if 39 year old women want to go with a 19 year old guy that is their business. They can do whatever they like. However, for people like Joa those kids are about 10 years younger than her son. The fact that some of you prefer younger guys is irrelevant to Joa, but she would prefer them to be at least 30.She is not putting them down just wondering where the older guys are who can better relate to her. 

Young guys are okay. I deal with them daily in the gym. I used to teach them at high school. I don't have a problem with them. I just see the vast gulf separating many of them and the women here. If we look at experience in relationships then the gap widens even more. It is just bizarre that the forum has this sort of balance. It sort of works. Sort of is about as good as it gets. Have a look at the Lounge and see what the interests are. I prefer to be swapping recipes on the foodee board.


----------



## Tina (Mar 18, 2006)

Vince, you may not realize it, but the standard *is* that older guys often 'trade up' to younger women as they get older. Hello? If women are enjoying themselves barely catching up to the standard males set, more power to them.


----------



## ripley (Mar 18, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Ohhhhh my gawd!!!......I can't believe ANYONE took me seriously!!!.....sheeeeeeeesh!!
> 
> For goodness sake people.......lighten up!!!! :doh:




If you read my response, I know that you intended it to be funny. I'm just saying, in my opinion...it wasn't.

P.S. I don't wanna lighten up. I like being heavy.


----------



## ripley (Mar 18, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I've seen "the chipmunk's' face and it's a very nice one.




Chippy's hot. No foolin'.


----------



## Vince (Mar 18, 2006)

Joan Collins said she has never dated an older man. Good luck to her. Still, you gonna tell me you fancy those teenage lads? If you are 45 and the guy is 30 that seems okay to me. Matter of fact I could care less who others date. That is totally their business. However, like everyone else I look and wonder what is going on there, both ways.


----------



## Vince (Mar 18, 2006)

You mean that rodent routine pays off for chippy? WT heck is that? You gals amaze me.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2006)

Tina said:


> Vince, you may not realize it, but the standard *is* that older guys often 'trade up' to younger women as they get older. Hello? If women are enjoying themselves barely catching up to the standard males set, more power to them.



If we go by the usual stereotype it would be older men trading in the old wife/girlfriend for a younger, thinner, blonder model. On this site we could leave out the thinner part lol.


----------



## Zoom (Mar 18, 2006)

All you have to do is wait six months and I'll be five years older. j/k


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 19, 2006)

pete_257 said:


> I updated my profile.. a little more. Maybe one of these days, I'll be seriously ready for my ultimate SSSSSSXXXXXXXLBBW. Is she out there?



Good start, Pete............now..........if there was a *photo* to add?........not that I'm being pushy or anything......


----------



## TNT (Mar 19, 2006)

ripley said:


> Chippy's hot. No foolin'.




Chippy is hot.... YUMMY...


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 19, 2006)

For what ever it is worth, this oletroll is 49 going on 147.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 19, 2006)

pete_257 said:


> I updated my profile.. a little more. Maybe one of these days, I'll be seriously ready for my ultimate SSSSSSXXXXXXXLBBW. Is she out there?



It was amiss of me to not say thank you for updating your profile, Pete. So, thank you!  

I've never had anything to hide. I've always posted my photo, plus added who I was, and where I come from. I'm not saying you have something to hide, I just find it incredibly frustrating, when looking at profiles and there's nothing there that gives anyone, any idea, of who that person is. Not even an age!

I realise some people find it intimidating to have their photos shown on the net, but as long as you only post photos that you would never be embarrassed about, then what's the big deal?!

Ok, that's my two cents worth....

Joa


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 19, 2006)

Vince said:


> I agree that it is now considered okay to have a toy boy.



Random comment: It's _boy toy_. 

Not only am I 21, but I am also new here, so I fall into the demographic of the younger crowd. However, in my experience, the more intelligent group of younger people (women and men.... and I say women first because too often is it said _men and women_) seem to be getting smarter and smarter these days. Two of my co-workers has young sons. The owner's son, whom I'm not sure the correct age, but he is in 5th grade, and he's learning Advanced Algebra. In 5th grade! And the other, my Supervisor's son, now 11, and in 7th grade, is learning Sine and Cosine and Tangeant. I did not learn that until I was a Senior in high school, and that was the advanced class I was in. Weird...
Not that any of that has to do with the topic. I apologize.

Unbeknownst (... um, yeah, however it's correctly spelled) to a lot of you folks, I look up to MANY of the older women, and of course men, as inspiration. Very much so.

... Done.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 19, 2006)

yay! I'm hot and yummy!

*sics the harem...on self*


CHOPPER SIC BALLS!


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, I'm 43, so I guess I'm one of the "mature" men here.

I don't post all that much because many times I don't feel that I have anything to add to a discussion. Although I do have "serious" thoughts and feelings, I'm not 100% sure I feel comfortable about posting them online, and even if I were I'm not sure I'd be able to express them to my satisfaction. So I generally prefer to limit my contributions to jokes, wise cracks and the like... and I try to make sure it comes across that way, especially since I'm _not_ a frequent poster and you're probably not accustomed to my sense of humor.

Unfortunately, I'm kinda that way in real life -- I start out cracking jokes, but I don't know how/when to segue into becoming more of a "normal" person.  

So I guess I need to revise my answer... chronologically, I'm 43... emotionally and maturely, who knows???


----------



## Emma (Mar 19, 2006)

I gots a toyboy! lol


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 19, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> I've never had anything to hide.


Good Lord, Woman! That's a life not lived to its potential!

But about the over-40 crowd thinning out (and not just on top), for whatever reason/s, many of our more mature FAs _have_ stopped or slowed posting since Dimensions changed to a more frenetic format. Old Dogsoldier and Jokester are both MIA, Ned Sonntag and Egbert both post considerably less. Just to name a few. While none of these men are single (and I've got the most wonderfully immature mature man of the bunch), I miss their wisdom and their seasoned (and often spicy) observations.

I wonder if incentives could lure them in? Early Bird dinner specials? Free prostate exam? Viagra samples? A blanket fo' they legs?

If nothing else, maybe that'll piss 'em off enough to respond. Then we can grab 'em and keep 'em here. I hear they run real slow.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 19, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> yay! I'm hot and yummy!
> 
> *sics the harem...on self*
> 
> ...


<Huggles Shivering Larry just 'cause>


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Fat Gary NYC said:


> Well, I'm 43, so I guess I'm one of the "mature" men here.
> 
> I don't post all that much because many times I don't feel that I have anything to add to a discussion. Although I do have "serious" thoughts and feelings, I'm not 100% sure I feel comfortable about posting them online, and even if I were I'm not sure I'd be able to express them to my satisfaction. So I generally prefer to limit my contributions to jokes, wise cracks and the like... and I try to make sure it comes across that way, especially since I'm _not_ a frequent poster and you're probably not accustomed to my sense of humor.
> 
> ...


Gary, I'm kinda a new poster here so I kinda know how you feel. Every single time I post something I doubt whether everyone will get my joke, understand my point, or maybe they will just get pissed off at me. Like I'm learning in everyday life, is it really all that important what others think? Not so much. However, it is nice to have people who are of a like mind to talk to. And so far everyone has been pretty nice to me here. 

So, like Elmo says, "The more the merrier!" (I work in childcare. Elmo is like a god to us lol). So join in, Gary! We don't bite...well, most of us don't


----------



## Ryan (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm 29, but I have bad knees and I'm exhausted all the time, so I feel like I'm in my 50's. Does that count?


----------



## Frank Castle (Mar 19, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> All I see are young guys here! For gawd sake, most of you are younger than my own son.


How old is your son? I bet I'm younger.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 19, 2006)

Frank Castle said:


> How old is your son? I bet I'm younger.



He's 31  ...........ohhhhhhhh my god, I'm old enough to have 31 YEAR OLD son......


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> He's 31  ...........ohhhhhhhh my god, I'm old enough to have 31 YEAR OLD son......



Hold the phone! Lily, you have a 31 year old son?!?!?!? I'm a nice girl, Lily. I come from a nice family. I brush my teeth and comb my hair. I don't pick my nose in public. Sound good? How about introducing me to him?  

*Hey, ya gotta play every angle*


----------



## HappyFatChick (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes but TL you look so young you must have had him at 12, right? Before you posted his age, I would have guessed you at 40. Tops.


----------



## Frank Castle (Mar 19, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> He's 31  ...........ohhhhhhhh my god, I'm old enough to have 31 YEAR OLD son......


Yep, i'm younger. Sweet 16.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Frank Castle said:


> Yep, i'm younger. Sweet 16.



Yikes! :shocked:


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 19, 2006)

I miss the *Jokester* the most!!  






Boteroesque Babe said:


> Good Lord, Woman! That's a life not lived to its potential!



Ohhhhh, don't get me wrong, I've certainly lived, however, all the *juicey bits* will NEVER be posted onto an internet board....


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 19, 2006)

Frank Castle said:


> Yep, i'm younger. Sweet 16.



Awwwwwwww you cute wittle bambino you!!!!......


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Frankly, there is absulutely nothing wrong with younger men.* _It is the experience of a *Good BBW* that makes the difference anyway._

*Older women never loose their sensuality*, but sometimes, older men forget theirs, try too hard to attract us, aren't always honest with us about who they really are. Like someone else said, older men tend to gravitate to the younger women too.

*So why not an older woman do the same and gravitate toward a younger man that she can teach the finer side of romance her way?*

I prefer a man my age or a bit older, but there is something to be said about being with a younger man that you can mold and train to your liking too.

With age comes experience, but with youth there is energy and exuberance too.

* :smitten:Uh...... is it hot in here for anyone else?:smitten:  TeeHee*


----------



## Orso (Mar 19, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> It would be nice to interact with someone now and then who at least still remembers the 60's.....



I remember the Sixties very well. The problem is that I remember the Fifties too!


----------



## Frank Castle (Mar 19, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Awwwwwwww you cute wittle bambino you!!!!......


What the hell is a banbino? But thank you anyways.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 19, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Now, before all you regular guys have a hissy-fit, in *mature* I mean in age......ok?
> 
> All I see are young guys here! For gawd sake, most of you are younger than my own son.
> 
> ...



Hi Tiger's Lily,
I'm 45 and have been a member since last year sometime. I don't lurk! I log on everytime I come to the site. 
I have tried posting my photo numerous times to no avail. I'v even asked our illustrious webmaster for help but we still couldn't do it. 
If you want to correspond, it'll have to be to a face unseen. Although I guess you could check out my Yahoo profile (babyjont).
Hope to hear from ya'!!!
- Pat aka;sweetnnekked


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 19, 2006)

Frank Castle said:


> What the hell is a banbino? But thank you anyways.



That was Babe Ruth's nickname--he could hit the hell out of a baseball and eat 15 hotdogs in 9 innings.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 19, 2006)

Frank Castle said:


> What the hell is a banbino? But thank you anyways.



*Bambino,* is an Italian word meaning 'boy'.....


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 19, 2006)

Frank Castle said:


> What the hell is a banbino? But thank you anyways.



Bambino is Italian for boy... TL already answered. Oops.


----------



## Vince (Mar 19, 2006)

This thread is typical of what happens on the Dim board. Someone starts it off by saying X. Then others say yeah but what about Y. Soon everyone forgets about X and are debating those who disagree with them. Goodness me how did a discussion about mature men get to be one debating the worth of young men? That was not the issue and never was an issue. Most young guys have a lot to learn and will mature as they experience more. 

TL said she was wondering where all the older, mature guys were. That's all. She accepts that guys can be younger than her. Heaps younger but not 19. 

Her point highlights something that needs to be said over and over. From what I can see there seems to be a lot of people looking for someone to meet or chat with or whatever. However, they arrive here and lurk and then sometimes post and never really have much up in their profiles. No photo and sometimes not even if they are male or female. Then they wonder why they are lonely! How many times do I have to say it? Post photos and information about yourself. That at least is a start. If you like someone then PM them or reply to a thread. How hard can that be?


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Mar 20, 2006)

As I said in an earlier post... I'm 43.

I'm 43, but I feel like an old man.

Which is really, really scary because I generally prefer young women.

 

(Okay, they don't have to be _that_ young... but they _do_ have to be women!  )


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 20, 2006)

Vince said:


> This thread is typical of what happens on the Dim board. Someone starts it off by saying X. Then others say yeah but what about Y. Soon everyone forgets about X and are debating those who disagree with them. Goodness me how did a discussion about mature men get to be one debating the worth of young men? That was not the issue and never was an issue. Most young guys have a lot to learn and will mature as they experience more.
> 
> TL said she was wondering where all the older, mature guys were. That's all. She accepts that guys can be younger than her. Heaps younger but not 19.
> 
> Her point highlights something that needs to be said over and over. From what I can see there seems to be a lot of people looking for someone to meet or chat with or whatever. However, they arrive here and lurk and then sometimes post and never really have much up in their profiles. No photo and sometimes not even if they are male or female. Then they wonder why they are lonely! How many times do I have to say it? Post photos and information about yourself. That at least is a start. If you like someone then PM them or reply to a thread. How hard can that be?



I'm going to start off by saying that I've read other people have problems with you, but I have yet to see anything wrong with you. You're a damn cool dude.

Secondly, this is a discussion board. Discussion boards are for discussion. How many times, when you've talk to your friends, or your co-workers, or anybody, have you talked about one subject, stayed on it for a long time, then stopped talking about it all together when everybody was through? I'm pretty sure most, if not all, conversations lead from one thing to the next, usually having some progressive path. The way I see it is that discussion about the younger crowd is only to be expected from a topic like this. Nothing bad about that. Just like I'm sure the opposite were to happen if there was a topic on a primarily teenybopper site - The younger crowd was few and far in between, and the older people had taken over.

And lastly, people doesn't necessarily have to post photos or links or information in their profiles. You can get to know someone, very well, without having seen them or known anything right off the bat. I think if there was going to be any "meeting" of people on this boards, or couples coming about, that the couples would care more about the personality behind the face, rather than the face itself, or the age and gender and "Biography", as the profile asks for. However, it is to be expected that people should put information in their profile. It's only considerate and ... well, informative!!

As for the topic at hand, I don't know where they've gone. Maybe they're all working. *shrugs*


----------



## Vince (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree, Chimpi, however it bothers me to see so many people who are lonely. Guys are threatening suicide, another won't go down on his girlfriend, a third is too scared to approach big gals and so it goes. At the same time many of the gals are lonely and have no one in their lives. It just seems crazy that we have so many lonely people on the same board. Then it occurred to me that the reason many are like that is because they either don't know what to do or are afraid of failing if they do anything. 

We can excuse newcomers from posting photos and so on, but goodness me how long does it take to feel at home here? A week at most. Then they remain virtually invisible and wonder why no one has found them. Most of the young guys are too shy to interact with the gals on a personal level. That means the gals might have to initiate a contact. Heck, what has anyone to lose. I can tell you I am flattered if a gal sends me a private message and asks if I am a FA. I said, sure, lots of people here think I am a F#[email protected]#$$# Ass$%@$. So I agree with them and that is how contacts start. 

When it is all said and done why do most of us come here? It can't be for the recipes on the Foodee board. Most people judge recipes like they do people. They know instinctively when they won't like someone or something. I wish I had that amazing ability! Most people want to interact. I like interacting with the guys, too. I don't meet any admirers in real life so the internet will have to do. Where else can you interact with so many large women? Beats me. This place is a gift and most are not using the resource to any real advantage.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello my lovely friend, so glad to see you posting here again....hugs to you and yours...Dianna :wubu:


----------



## moonvine (Mar 20, 2006)

Vince said:


> Her point highlights something that needs to be said over and over. From what I can see there seems to be a lot of people looking for someone to meet or chat with or whatever. However, they arrive here and lurk and then sometimes post and never really have much up in their profiles. No photo and sometimes not even if they are male or female. Then they wonder why they are lonely! How many times do I have to say it? Post photos and information about yourself. That at least is a start. If you like someone then PM them or reply to a thread. How hard can that be?



I'm only looking for local people. I post information about myself, but I don't really look at Dim as a vehicle to meet men. Not that there is anything wrong with the men at Dim, but most of them are nowhere near local to me. If someone is interested I'd rather them be interested in what I post and my thoughts than just my picture.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 20, 2006)

Vince said:


> Who is knocking the younger guys? Not me. If you read the forum I do try to help those with not much experience.




Heh. I've found that young guys usually have plenty of sexual experience. People start having sex younger and younger. When I was 14 oral sex was something icky that I would never do. Now kids have oral sex in the stairwells at school and don't consider it sex. 

The strange thing is that young men continue to hold on to the myth that older women have all this sexual experience. Since I have chosen to only have sex in monogamous, committed relationships I probably have less sexual experience than the average 17-18 year old girl. 

Unless you are talking about life experience. In that case, my last boyfriend just turned 26 and owns his own home and has done lots of international traveling...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 20, 2006)

I always end up with dorks who have little sexual experience. (Life is so unfair. )


----------



## moonvine (Mar 20, 2006)

I think a lot of it is who you are attracted to. I'm attracted to really secure, self-confident men who own their preferences, yet haven't had sex with every fat woman in Austin. So I am often alone.


----------



## Russell Williams (Mar 20, 2006)

I am old enough to remember looking out my high school window at the students who were not allowed in the high school I attented and had to wait for the bus that would take them to a high school about 20 miles away.

I do not remember asking why they had to go to a different high school but I did notice that all of them seemed to have skin that was not the same color as mine was.

I remember the trouble I had learning to always put "under God' into the pledge to the flag because for years I had been saying it with out those words.

I remembered listening to goverment spokespeople telling us over and over that we were winning the hearts and minds of the people of Vietnam.

I remember listening to Dr. King give his "I have a dream" speach. (The sign I wore that day is now in the Smithsonian.

Russell Williams


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 20, 2006)

Im sitting on them, that's where they are. I can let some up if you would like Lily.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 20, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Im sitting on them, that's where they are. I can let some up if you would like Lily.



hahaha.......you greedy girl you!!!.......yet another who's mamma didn't teach her to share her toys.....


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes I did fail sharing in kindergarten. So what do you want Lily, with or without hair ?


----------



## bigboobsandbelly (Mar 20, 2006)

younger men are fabulous..who needs geezers?:eat2:


----------



## abluesman (Mar 20, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Yes I did fail sharing in kindergarten. So what do you want Lily, with or without hair ?




Without hair = mucho testosterone


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 20, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Im sitting on them, that's where they are. I can let some up if you would like Lily.



Sounds like a statement for the squashing thread lol.


----------



## Tina (Mar 21, 2006)

Hair, no hair, doesn't matter. What matters to me is what's *under* that scalp and in his heart.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 21, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Im sitting on them, that's where they are. I can let some up if you would like Lily.



Yes, please let me up. I kinda like it here under your thigh tho.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 21, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Yes I did fail sharing in kindergarten. So what do you want Lily, with or without hair ?



With or without hair?.......ummmmmmmmm

Head - either way

Back & Shoulders - Hairless!....hopefully!

Chest - Hairless!......hopefully! 

Ears - Hairless!......hopefully!

Back of hands - DEFINATELY Hairless!!....hopefully!!  

Otherwise, out comes the razor......


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 21, 2006)

Your chances of getting that with an older man are slim to none! lol

Give me a hairy bear kinda guy and I'm a happy girl. I LOVE the way hair on a man's body feels, They're men they're suppose to be hairy!! lol



Tiger's_Lily said:


> With or without hair?.......ummmmmmmmm
> 
> Head - either way
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 21, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> They're men they're suppose to be hairy!! lol



I just don't like pickin' em hairs from between me teeths......


----------



## moonvine (Mar 21, 2006)

Vince said:


> You mean that rodent routine pays off for chippy? WT heck is that? You gals amaze me.



Yeah, go figure. Perhaps you could learn something from him.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Mar 21, 2006)

Chimpy is cute?..really now. 

[email protected] hair out of teeth


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 21, 2006)

abluesman said:


> Without hair = mucho testosterone




I rather enjoy the hairless men


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 21, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> With or without hair?.......ummmmmmmmm
> 
> Head - either way
> 
> ...




Ok well I have to say if you are looking for older men, they are just like women. Hair starts growing in places you rather they didnt. i.e; back hair, ear hair nose hair, 

I personally like chest hair If I wanted a no hair they I would date an 18 year old


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 21, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Sounds like a statement for the squashing thread lol.




shhhhhh dont tell anyone.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 21, 2006)

A little hair can be cute. Good grooming is a must though.


----------



## Rosie (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh gosh, I can soooooooo identify with you. I'm 43 and it seems like I get hit on in chat rooms by all the younger guys ..... sorry, but I don't do anyone young enough to be my offspring. Not that I'm looking to get "hit on" in chat rooms, that's not why I go to them, but it *would* be nice to talk to someone who knows what a rotary phone or a record is or remembers life before colour tv lol


----------



## Cyprian (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, I was PRESENT in the sixties ... a very, very interesting time.

But to REMEMBER the sixties? That's quite a different thing. Those who can remember the sixties probably did not participate that actively in it 

As for my being mature - it hasn't happened yet. I guess there is hope that it will happen but that hope is getting ever dimmer.


----------



## dragorat (Mar 21, 2006)

I will be 49 in a few weeks.I frequent both the boards & chat.I speak up here when I find something that makes me feel I have to reply in some way.In chat as some of the ladies here can attest I am a gentleman for the most part.I do have my devilish side as we all do... My preference is a woman with lots of curves.I do NOT put down all thin women.Just some who happen to get under my skin at times as almost anyone can.I don't really care if she's older or younger as long as she has a good personality.Maturity wise...that may be debatable at time...lol...but I try to be when it is neccessary.Love to all the beautiful ladies here.:kiss2:


----------



## Jane (Mar 21, 2006)

I like MEN. That means, I like hair on men. Maybe not JoJo the Dog-Faced Boy hair, but chest hair, leg hair, arm hair, etc.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't mind chest hair..but come on...butt hair is NOT a turn on. LOL


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 21, 2006)

I like hairy men - I love the way it feels. I love running my hands over his skin and feeling the hair - I love rubbing his legs and arms for no reason just to feel the hair under my palm. I just LOVE it!

As for a hairy butt - it comes with the territory. IMO - Hairless men remind me of children and it is just a turn-off to me. 

As for picking hair out of your teeth? Don't you think he does the same thing sometimes? It's all relative when it comes to sex.


----------



## missaf (Mar 21, 2006)

I learned a new term watching Queer Eye-- Manscaping: the art of using an electric shaver to shape and trim the hair on a sexy man.

I love it. Tame the beast, but don't get rid of the entire animal


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2006)

allright. I move that when the discussion devolves to what we're picking out of our teeth, we move it to the Foodee Board.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> allright. I move that when the discussion devolves to what we're picking out of our teeth, we move it to the Foodee Board.



I second that!!


----------



## Tina (Mar 21, 2006)

Jes, have you checked your email?


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> allright. I move that when the discussion devolves to what we're picking out of our teeth, we move it to the Foodee Board.



hahaha....you crack me up, Jes!

BTW....I speak from personal experience.....*blush*


----------



## moonvine (Mar 21, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> As for picking hair out of your teeth? Don't you think he does the same thing sometimes? It's all relative when it comes to sex.



Not if you shave it off.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 21, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Not if you shave it off.



Oh you little vixen you!!! LOL Some inside info about Moonvine! I love it!! The problem with shaving is it itches so damn much when it starts to grow back in.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 21, 2006)

Ladies, we have kind of strayed just a tad, from the original reason for this thread...... 

Surely, there must be more**single*....*over 40's** guys with their noses pressed against the window looking in!  

Come on guys, show yourselves!......:smitten:


----------



## moonvine (Mar 21, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Ladies, we have kind of strayed just a tad, from the original reason for this thread......
> 
> Surely, there must be more**single*....*over 40's** guys with their noses pressed against the window looking in!
> 
> Come on guys, show yourselves!......:smitten:



I'm still looking for that hawt mid 20's guy who lives within 90 miles of me. And likes cats.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 21, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I'm still looking for that hawt mid 20's guy who lives within 90 miles of me. And likes cats.




So you mean you're lookin for a hawt 20 year old who likes pussy? That should not be a problem! LOL (sorry I couldn't resist)


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 21, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> So you mean you're lookin for a hawt 20 year old who likes pussy? That should not be a problem! LOL (sorry I couldn't resist)




You beat me to it, Sandie...


----------



## moonvine (Mar 21, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh you little vixen you!!! LOL Some inside info about Moonvine! I love it!! The problem with shaving is it itches so damn much when it starts to grow back in.




Ha! Not when I haven't had a boyfriend in over a year, you haven't. Learned anything about me that is....


----------



## Egbert Souse (Mar 21, 2006)

Cyprian said:


> Well, I was PRESENT in the sixties ... a very, very interesting time.
> 
> But to REMEMBER the sixties? That's quite a different thing. Those who can remember the sixties probably did not participate that actively in it
> 
> As for my being mature - it hasn't happened yet. I guess there is hope that it will happen but that hope is getting ever dimmer.



I'm with Cyprian on the sixties.

I have _very_ clear memories, though, of more cognitive and even earlier times of listening in on the party line.

That's probly a little TOO mature.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 21, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Your chances of getting that with an older man are slim to none! lol
> 
> Give me a hairy bear kinda guy and I'm a happy girl. I LOVE the way hair on a man's body feels, They're men they're suppose to be hairy!! lol



'Supposed' to be hairy? I say if it grows on me...it is supposed to be there..like my fat


----------



## Rosie (Mar 21, 2006)

I very much perfer a man with hair on the chest etc., but I don't like hair on the face.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't really care about the hair thing. If a guy is hairy it's fine by me. It's just hair. You can shave it, wax it, or braid it if that's what floats your boat. And if he doesn't have hair...well, bald men are very sexy. 

On the other end of the spectrum...I'd rather date a man 10 years older then me then date one 5 years younger. I don't know why. Just a preference, I guess.


----------



## Vince (Mar 21, 2006)

On that logic you would prefer to date a guy 20 years older to one who is 10 years younger!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 21, 2006)

Vince said:


> On that logic you would prefer to date a guy 20 years older to one who is 10 years younger!



52 or 22???? Either way my mother would kill me. lol
:doh:


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Mar 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I always end up with dorks who have little sexual experience. (Life is so unfair. )


Well, you can always teach us-- er, I mean, _them,_ how to do it right... we're-- er, I mean, _they're,_ more open-minded...

(Life _is_ so bloody unfair...  )


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 21, 2006)

I actually like my age, I can date the DADS and the SONS

But not at the same time that would be bad,


----------



## Vince (Mar 22, 2006)

So, do you prefer dating the Dads first or after the sons?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 22, 2006)

Which ever one is not married or otherwise taken.


----------



## Vince (Mar 22, 2006)

Aw, I thought having a Dad and then a son got you that sexy nickname!


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 22, 2006)

Anyone know why in the world the thread about laser hair removal was--er--_removed_ from the board? I thought it was an extremely helpful thread and it was removed before my question could be answered.


----------



## Morganne (Mar 22, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Anyone know why in the world the thread about laser hair removal was--er--_removed_ from the board? I thought it was an extremely helpful thread and it was removed before my question could be answered.



It didn't get removed, it's in The Lounge.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 22, 2006)

Vince said:


> Aw, I thought having a Dad and then a son got you that sexy nickname!




No if I behaved that way I would be Big SLUTTY


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 22, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Anyone know why in the world the thread about laser hair removal was--er--_removed_ from the board? I thought it was an extremely helpful thread and it was removed before my question could be answered.




Maybe it looked like unwanted hair  

Im sorry its just very later and my dog is sick and hes manaeged to throw up on 2 sets of sheet.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 22, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Maybe it looked like unwanted hair



Hair today, gone tomorrow I always say.

And thanks for the info', Morganne. Although I do believe it was shipped off to the Lounge from this board. No?


----------



## Rina (Mar 22, 2006)

Somewhat off topic and yet totally on topic - I have never understood how women can be attracted to younger men. I know that women usually have a strong prference either way but its confusing to me. When I meet men younger than me (I'm 32), they seem completely ... what's a non-offensive term... YOUNG. Very very innocent and naive and young - its totally a turn off. 

Now I realize that not all younger men sit around playing playstation or live in their parents basements or have no clue what a Gspot is but... they are still YOUNG lol. I guess thats it.

Rina


----------



## moonvine (Mar 22, 2006)

Rina said:


> Somewhat off topic and yet totally on topic - I have never understood how women can be attracted to younger men. I know that women usually have a strong prference either way but its confusing to me. When I meet men younger than me (I'm 32), they seem completely ... what's a non-offensive term... YOUNG. Very very innocent and naive and young - its totally a turn off.



Now see, I have never understood how women can be attracted to older men. I like my men with hair on their heads and not coming out of their ears. It also *totally* squicks me out when men old enough to be my father try to pick me up. I mean ewwwww. I guess since I don't have any children it doesn't bother me when men young enough to be my son try to pick me up (and for a 25 year old to be my son I'd have had to have had a child when I was 14, which for me would never have happened because I was still a virgin at that time). 

Anyway, younger men tend to be at a similar place in their life to where I am. Wanting to start a family, still job oriented (albeit I work more hours so I can retire faster), etc. I don't mind Playstation and in fact I will play computer games myself (although I am a PC Gamer Girl). I'm not looking for someone who is done with his first wife and ready to trade up to a younger model. We just seem to have more in common and click more.

Sadly, some younger guys think I prefer that age group because of the sex, which isn't true. Sex is very unimportant to me overall.


----------



## Rina (Mar 22, 2006)

Lol, well, I'm not talking about dating a 60 year old, but maybe 5-15 years older... someone whose mature, set in life, who knows who he is and what it means to be responsible.

Now, I am willing to admit that maybe when I'm 50, then younger may all of a sudden become better lol, but in the meantime, nope.

Rina


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 22, 2006)

OK a couple of reasons I would date younger men if I was single:

They are not set in their ways yet.
They like to be on the go and have fun.
They are willing and eager to learn.
You can teach them how to do *things* exactly how you like it.
Who cares if they're dumb?
Some younger men are highly intelligent and sophisticated.
Younger men and older women are sexually compatable.

Ummmm I think that's it..........


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK a couple of reasons I would date younger men if I was single:
> 
> They are not set in their ways yet.
> They like to be on the go and have fun.
> ...



THAT AND ........... They are usually single and not been through a finacially draining divorice. I find that men in my true age range are either married or bitter cause the wife got the house.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 22, 2006)

I prefer men in the 24 to 30 range, and women in the 21 to 40 range. I'm at the point in my life where I prefer someone who:

1) has a career already
2) is fiscally independent
3) does not have kids yet
4) likes animals as much as I do
5) is old enough to be patient with me, but young enough to have high expectations out of life


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 22, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> THAT AND ........... They are usually single and not been through a finacially draining divorice. I find that men in my true age range are either married or bitter cause the wife got the house.



Sing it sister!!

When I met Wayne he had nothing. He was a divorced father and we worked together over the last 14 years for everything we have. While there is something to be said for doing that together and I wouldn't change a minute of it. I don't think at my age I would want to do that again.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> and women in the 21 to 40 range.



I just make the cut. I was worried


----------



## moonvine (Mar 22, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I just make the cut. I was worried



Yep, I was worried too, but I'm "only" 39. Whew!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> and women in the 21 to 40 range.



*POUT* I'm married and over your age range. I'm a loser again! *pout*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Sing it sister!!
> 
> When I met Wayne he had nothing. He was a divorced father and we worked together over the last 14 years for everything we have. While there is something to be said for doing that together and I wouldn't change a minute of it. I don't think at my age I would want to do that again.



I have to say I dont know him but Wayne dosent seem like the bitter type at all. Congratulations to the both of you, really I know how hard it is to do it on your own and I would certainly take someone with no money but great character and build from there. You are blessed to have each other.


YOU Sing it sister !!!!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 22, 2006)

Rina said:


> Lol, well, I'm not talking about dating a 60 year old, but maybe 5-15 years older... someone whose mature, set in life, who knows who he is and what it means to be responsible.
> 
> Now, I am willing to admit that maybe when I'm 50, then younger may all of a sudden become better lol, but in the meantime, nope.
> 
> Rina



Well, people have different tastes. That just leaves more younger men for me. 

I do have to say that age is not a good indicator of maturity at ALL. My last ex-bf owned his own home at the age of 25, which is a lot younger than I managed to do that. OTOH I've known 60 year olds who were terribly immature. It all depends on the person.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 22, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Well, people have different tastes. That just leaves more younger men for me.
> 
> I do have to say that age is not a good indicator of maturity at ALL. My last ex-bf owned his own home at the age of 25, which is a lot younger than I managed to do that. OTOH I've known 60 year olds who were terribly immature. It all depends on the person.



If I were single, I'd (quite giddily :smitten: ) casually date younger men. I'd reserve more serious possibilities for a man in my own age range, or slightly older. At this stage in my life, stability, financial solvency, and emotional maturity are essentials. I possess all of these traits, and I think it's not unreasonable to expect the same in a potential mate. Then again, my husband has spoiled me for all other men. He is the kindest, most decent person I've ever known.

Sure, age isn't an indicator of maturity -- but really, I don't know many 25 year old men who possess the depth of character & maturity of a 40-year-old.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2006)

We've talked about older men (40+) and we've talked about younger men(under 29). What I wanna know is...where are all the BBW-lovin' men in their 30s?


----------



## moonvine (Mar 22, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> We've talked about older men (40+) and we've talked about younger men(under 29). What I wanna know is...where are all the BBW-lovin' men in their 30s?



Married and raising a family.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Married and raising a family.



Drat!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm 29, so I'm about to enter that age range where I'm too young for women who prefer older men, but too old for women who prefer younger men.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 23, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Anyway, younger men tend to be at a similar place in their life to where I am. Wanting to start a family, still job oriented (albeit I work more hours so I can retire faster), etc. I don't mind Playstation and in fact I will play computer games myself (although I am a PC Gamer Girl). I'm not looking for someone who is done with his first wife and ready to trade up to a younger model. We just seem to have more in common and click more.



There are younger men who fit that description, but I wouldn't go so far as to say that younger men _tend_ to be that way. A lot of the under-30 men I know seem more interested in partying, going to clubs, and basically "sowing their wild oats". Not that I'm trying to tell you who to date. I'm just saying...

Regarding older men dating younger women:

If I was an older man - like in my 40's or 50's - I might consider dating a younger woman ("younger" meaning 15 - 20 years younger) who shared my interests and values. But I would be extremely suspicious of women who *insist* on dating older men ("older" meaning 15 - 20 years older). I hate to sound like a jerk, but that would immediately set off my "gold-digger" alarm.

EDIT: I'm not accusing women who prefer older men of being gold-diggers. I'm just saying that it would be a concern for me under certain circumstances.


----------



## Robin Rocks (Mar 23, 2006)

I tend to like guys in their late 20s to early 30s. I seem to have more in common with them at that age then I do with men that are 40 and up. I'm 40 yrs old but consider myself a somewhat immature 40 year old. Men that are older than me don't seem to have the same or even similar taste in music (which is my thing). I would love to find a guy that loves going to concerts/shows as much as I do, that understands my obsession with The Cure (even if they aren't equally as obsessed) and doesn't think it's weird that I dig the NFL. But alas, here I am


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 23, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> *POUT* I'm married and over your age range. I'm a loser again! *pout*



Doesn't mean I always stick to that range! Wayne doesn't have to wait out in the car either.


----------



## gooddad (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok, ok, I give up here I am! I'm failry new but I got here as quickly as I could. I'm 43, divorced but quite financially stable, have raised three wonderful kids, have a hairy chest but as yet stil very sparsely populated on my back, have a "balding" spot on my pate but still plenty to comb or have someone run their fingers through. And I must say that "picking hair out of my teeth" is a favorite sport of mine


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 23, 2006)

gooddad said:


> Ok, ok, I give up here I am! I'm failry new but I got here as quickly as I could. I'm 43, divorced but quite financially stable, have raised three wonderful kids, have a hairy chest but as yet stil very sparsely populated on my back, have a "balding" spot on my pate but still plenty to comb or have someone run their fingers through. And I must say that "picking hair out of my teeth" is a favorite sport of mine





WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!!!! 


Girls Start Your engines :O


----------



## Jes (Mar 23, 2006)

Apparently bigsexy's engine is already purring away under her hood.

OH YES I DID!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 23, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Girls Start Your engines :O




*Veeeeeeerrrrrrrrooooooooommmmm........Veeeeeerrrrroooommm.......yep.....hummmmmmmin' like a well oiled V8 Supercar..... *


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 23, 2006)

gooddad said:


> And I must say that "picking hair out of my teeth" is a favorite sport of mine




*Where ya been all my life?......Big Boy!!....:smitten: :wubu: *


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> Apparently bigsexy's engine is already purring away under her hood.
> 
> OH YES I DID!



Its always on. You should see my gas bill.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 23, 2006)

So who is taking bets on how soon Gooddad will be pounced?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 23, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Doesn't mean I always stick to that range! Wayne doesn't have to wait out in the car either.



WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Happy Joy Joy!!!!!:wubu:


----------



## moonvine (Mar 23, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> If I were single, I'd (quite giddily :smitten: ) casually date younger men. I'd reserve more serious possibilities for a man in my own age range, or slightly older.



AT this point in my life I really don't date casually. I'm not sure I ever have, but definitely not now.


----------



## Skinny dip (Mar 23, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Married and raising a family.



Married yes... But the kids thing, no-way! That's one thing the wife and I agree on. DINK for life!

And yes there is that part of me that wishes I'd found this place about 5 years ago when I was, uh... well, 5 years younger. :doh:

Just the otherday I was talking with a friend of mine about her lack of action for the past 6 years. She asked me why I wasn't interested when we first met (about 8 yrs ago, fyi). After I picked myself up off the floor of the bar. I told her that I did try, to which she responded that she was a tad dense when it comes to men. I explained some signs of men flirting with her and since then she's notice that men are flirting with her left and right.

There are some drop-dead, beautiful woman here in/on this forum (not just the ones with the pay site either) makes me wonder when you all complain about "where the single men at." You all sound like my friend did a few weeks ago. Makes me wonder if you're being a tad oblivious in the real world (not the internet world) or that you live in a hermit cave (with high-speed internet) some where.


----------



## Jes (Mar 24, 2006)

Skinny dip said:


> Married yes... But the kids thing, no-way! That's one thing the wife and I agree on. DINK for life!
> 
> And yes there is that part of me that wishes I'd found this place about 5 years ago when I was, uh... well, 5 years younger. :doh:
> 
> ...


Care to explain to us what you explained to her, then?

I will say that I rarely feel flirted with. When I Do think it's happening, as I did recently (and even checked it through someone else, as it was said to me, and she concurred), it turns out it was niceties from a guy with a wife/GF. Which isn't to say someone like that can't flirt, but since we all live on the same hallway, I don't think the dude was trying to flirt in secret, I think he was just being nice. So, it's hard to tell.

I'm all ears. Teach us!


----------



## Vince (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, Jes, wait for the wife to leave and then go down the hall and knock on the door to borrow a cup of sugar! I am sure you will get your answer.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 24, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I'm only looking for local people. I post information about myself, but I don't really look at Dim as a vehicle to meet men. Not that there is anything wrong with the men at Dim, but most of them are nowhere near local to me. If someone is interested I'd rather them be interested in what I post and my thoughts than just my picture.


 
I so agree with you here on this one *moonvine*!

I have gotten some very lovely messages, emails and internet contacts from here and elsewhere, but I do know also that all of them are far from here. Although I am flattered with all the wonderful internet contact, I don't look for a man here on this board because there is *NOT one* of them that is near here for me to physically meet in person. The men here are wonderful, both young and older alike and I love the corrispondance but in all reality, it is nothing like the phyiscal closeness a couple can experience when comming face to face with a man.

I too want my thoughts and posts to be of interest and not just my picture, _although the attention is rather flattering just the same...._


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2006)

*slaps self to get image of hair in teeth out of my head..hmmmm*

Anyhoo...interesting how a woman who goes after men for their money(in part) is a 'gold-digger'..but men who go after youth and 'beauty' are not....youth-diggers..and...beauty-diggers...gotta love those double standards....wait..I DON'T gotta??!??....COOL!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 24, 2006)

dragorat said:


> I will be 49 in a few weeks.I frequent both the boards & chat.I speak up here when I find something that makes me feel I have to reply in some way.In chat as some of the ladies here can attest I am a gentleman for the most part.I do have my devilish side as we all do... My preference is a woman with lots of curves.I do NOT put down all thin women.Just some who happen to get under my skin at times as almost anyone can.I don't really care if she's older or younger as long as she has a good personality.Maturity wise...that may be debatable at time...lol...but I try to be when it is neccessary.Love to all the beautiful ladies here.:kiss2:


 
You are an ole smoothy now aren't you dragorat? LOL


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 24, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I'm still looking for that hawt mid 20's guy who lives within 90 miles of me. And likes cats.


 
I am not looking for a guy in his mid 20's, but close my age, and the withing 90 to 100 miles of me would be just about perfect though..... Oh and yes, he must like cats too.....


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 24, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I'm still looking for that hawt mid 20's guy who lives within 90 miles of me. And likes cats.


 
I agree with you, I'm looking for a hawt sexy man that is nearer my own age of 54.... and the 90 to 100 miles near me is also a big plus.... 
Oh and yes, he would also must like cats too.....


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 24, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Hair today, gone tomorrow I always say.
> 
> And thanks for the info', Morganne. Although I do believe it was shipped off to the Lounge from this board. No?


 
Ladyrose is lucky, I am pretty much hairless naturally except for a lil here and there, but I rarely shave cause there is to little to do....


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm 29, so I'm about to enter that age range where I'm too young for women who prefer older men, but too old for women who prefer younger men.


 
You poor baby you....... Let mommy make it all better......


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 24, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Girls Start Your engines :O


 
I still repeat, *IS IT GETTING HOT IN HERE!!:smitten: *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 24, 2006)

Skinny dip said:


> Married yes... But the kids thing, no-way! That's one thing the wife and I agree on. DINK for life!
> 
> And yes there is that part of me that wishes I'd found this place about 5 years ago when I was, uh... well, 5 years younger. :doh:
> 
> ...




I agree with Jes. No one ever flirts with me either. I AM also a homebody of sorts but I wouldn't call myself a hermit.....(kindly ignore the fact that I'm sitting here writing this on a Friday night). On top of it all I'm very shy. I never know if when a guy is staring at me if he's giving me an "ugh" look or an "ooohhh nice" look. I usually just assume it's an "ugh" look and move on. So how do I tell the difference, oh wise one?


----------



## Skinny dip (Mar 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> Care to explain to us what you explained to her, then?
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I'm all ears. Teach us!



I won't presume that I can teach anyone anything. But the thing I told her is that she needs to be more aware of what goes on around her. People interact with each other in little ways, but if those little interactions are shut down or shot down then nothing is going to happen.



NancyGirl74 said:


> ... No one ever flirts with me either. I AM also a homebody of sorts but I wouldn't call myself a hermit.....(kindly ignore the fact that I'm sitting here writing this on a Friday night). On top of it all I'm very shy. I never know if when a guy is staring at me if he's giving me an "ugh" look or an "ooohhh nice" look. I usually just assume it's an "ugh" look and move on. So how do I tell the difference, oh wise one?



Yeah, that'll happen and I say that some people are conditioned to give the "ugh" look as that is what they have learned. Although, I'd guess some are not, but how to tell the difference? I've also received some dirty looks when I've been caught admiring from a distance. They don't know what I'm thinking.  

As I told my friend Christine, you have to be willing to put yourself into a situation that allows for people to interact with you. That means getting out. Yeah, places like bars, social clubs, professional organizations, the movies, church/temple, local ACLU chapter meeting or what have you. When I was younger I found a bar/club in Chicago I liked. For some reason there were several bbw's that hung out in there too. I'll admit that I tried to pick one or two up at some point but I wasn't the only budding FA I noticed. But as I told my friend, people will be asses but not everyone. Gotta be willing to take the bad and the good.

It’s the people that might hold a door open for you, or ask about the vacation you've planned as you’re out buying supplies for it. The ultimate is those creepy guys that try talking to you on the bus or the train. Right? Well, I met my wife on the train commuting home from work one day. She gave me enough of a chance to show her I wasn't some creep/wacko but that I was interested in her.

You might have something that you're passionate about, say you like a certain type of art. Join a museum as a docent. Or if your out in the sticks and you like animals volunteer with 4H. This lets you focus on your passions and meeting people on the side. The meeting people is net-working and that I believe is the key.

And yes, I know that it is all easier said then done. But getting reminded is also helpful.

So, anyone feel smarter? I feel dumber for typing this out at 11:20PM on a Friday with my wife's waiting for me in bed. So gotta go...:smitten:


----------



## Jes (Mar 25, 2006)

Vince said:


> Well, Jes, wait for the wife to leave and then go down the hall and knock on the door to borrow a cup of sugar! I am sure you will get your answer.


Well I'm pretty sure I already have my answer.


----------



## Jes (Mar 25, 2006)

Skinny dip said:


> I won't presume that I can teach anyone anything. But the thing I told her is that she needs to be more aware of what goes on around her. People interact with each other in little ways, but if those little interactions are shut down or shot down then nothing is going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate the effort, I do. I will say that I'm not a homebody (when I can help it). I like people, I like being out, I even like meeting new people. I can walk into a room and introduce myself. Today I went to a professional conference with 100 people I'd never met, and I made a point of sitting at a table of people I didn't know, and making lots of small talk, instead of sitting next to the one woman I knew (who did invite me over). I'm a grad student, I'm a full-time employee, I teach jewelry-making workshops, I organize craft sales, I take a pottery class, I'm involved with my local arts league, I'm a Planned Parenthood Volunteer, I do freelance work. I mean...I'm doin' stuff. And I do meet men. They seem not to be interested in me. I accept that--not everyone likes everyone else. It just gets frustrating. But anyway, I don't really feel frustrated by that lately, which is a plus. Though I'd kill for some lovin' in my oven.


----------



## Vince (Mar 25, 2006)

Where to start trying to help confident, witty Jes. Surely she of all gals here doesn't need any assistance whatever. I guess putting up near naked photos isn't consistent with that acerbic wit of yours. Those punch-in-the-eye one-liners can douse any amorous feelings in a flash. You might be able to make smart guys smile but you hardly polish the armour of the hapless admirers who are so eager to please on this site. Have you sent any guys PMs being nice to them and all? 

I have an older mate of mine who says that we get what we deserve in life and we deserve what we get. I know this is true to the decimal point. Somehow our personalities interact with others and we either are successful and are rewarded or we somehow miss out. Those who do miss out will have no idea why that is happening to them. If someone is intelligent that neglect surfaces as a camouflaged anger and hostility. The result can be a bad case of sour grapes. Since it cannot be your fault it must be that the quality of guys out there is not very high and they are too old or too young, etc., etc.

I am afraid you will get more of the same and you know it, too. 

Gals like Nancy have to one day accept that they are truly attractive and act accordingly. You can tell if a guy is interested by making eye contact with him and then checking to see if he is still looking. If you look away and never look back he will assume you are not interested. I have no idea why so many really nice, attactive ladies are still single. It doesn't seem just or reasonable.

To Ladyrose. Well, if you want a guy your age, who lives within 100 miles of you and who likes cats then there is hardly any reason to have on line sites where you post photos, etc. Seems to me you could be spending some time going to Portland and Vancouver and mingling there to meet someone. You are unlikely to find your soul mate in Carson.


----------



## Angel (Mar 25, 2006)

Vince said:


> ...admirers who are so eager to please...



Where are these "so eager to please" admirers?




Vince said:


> I have an older mate of mine who says that we get what we deserve in life and we deserve what we get. I know this is true to the decimal point.



I don't agree.


----------



## Vince (Mar 25, 2006)

How would we know if we get what we deserve and if we deserve what we get? I suppose we are all experts when it comes to other people but rather lacking when it comes to solving our own problems. My ex didn't believe she deserved what she got. She did her best to get everything! 

People have all manner of irrational explanations for things that happen or don't happen. Suppose things happen for a reason. Well, surely that can't mean that things that haven't happened also have a reason? If so then you do get what you deserve! 

Angel you are all over the place. Photo on, then a new one then censored. You used to post in depth then disappeared then short replies. Goodness me what to do next? I have read that you are very cynical about the men who disappoint you and misrepresent or whatever it is they do that you have had enough of. Do you communicate openly and easily with others or are you rather particular and fussy? If you are highly selective then of course there are not going to be many guys who will interest you. Don't say that the guys aren't keen here because most are so obsequious that they remain in a submissive posture permanently.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 25, 2006)

> Vince said:
> 
> 
> > Where to start trying to help confident, witty Jes. Surely she of all gals here doesn't need any assistance whatever. I guess putting up near naked photos isn't consistent with that acerbic wit of yours. Those punch-in-the-eye one-liners can douse any amorous feelings in a flash. You might be able to make smart guys smile but you hardly polish the armour of the hapless admirers who are so eager to please on this site. Have you sent any guys PMs being nice to them and all?
> ...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 25, 2006)

Also, you have to take into account regional/cultural attitudes. White men from this corner of the world, East Tennessee, are fucking LAZY. If you don't believe me, come to my town and I'll show you. The workforce is mostly women because most men are on disability, and the ones who do work are usually bad at their jobs. In fairness, one of my best workers is male and from this area, but he's the acception, and not the rule. Save him, every other guy originally from here does not do his job properly.

I absolutely don't date men from my area. If I knew any nice ones, I might, but almost 100% of the time, we have nothing in common. For a long time, I thought it was possible I might be a lesbian. It turned out I just didn't care for the men I was near.


----------



## Robin Rocks (Mar 25, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Also, you have to take into account regional/cultural attitudes. White men from this corner of the world, East Tennessee, are fucking LAZY. If you don't believe me, come to my town and I'll show you. The workforce is mostly women because most men are on disability, and the ones who do work are usually bad at their jobs. In fairness, one of my best workers is male and from this area, but he's the acception, and not the rule. Save him, every other guy originally from here does not do his job properly.
> 
> I absolutely don't date men from my area. If I knew any nice ones, I might, but almost 100% of the time, we have nothing in common. For a long time, I thought it was possible I might be a lesbian. It turned out I just didn't care for the men I was near.



I'm west of Nashville and have experienced the same thing. I work in Nashville, I do things in Nashville but still nothing. All the men I work with are either gay or married. The last guy I dated had a horrible work ethic (meaning he hardly worked at all). I definitely flirt but I think the fact that I'm an ssbbw makes it a bit harder to meet an FA. Especially in the age range I prefer or seem to have more in common with.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Mar 25, 2006)

Why any woman would want to date a man over 40 is totally beyond me.

I'll be 56 next month and by the time you're my age you've paid so much dues that you're either bitter, self-righteous, beaten down or (most frequently) all three. True, there are exceptions to this rule but most of them stay drunk most of the time.
I try to keep my friends in the under-40 range.

I'm similarly mystified, though, with the syndrome of old guys wanting to date young women. When i in my 40's, i accidentally had a 6-month relationship with a woman more than 20 years my junior. It was like being in high school again which, for me, is not a good thing.

Guess that's all i have to say on the subject.


----------



## Jes (Mar 25, 2006)

I think it's true that a major part of the problem is that anyone more on the fringe (and yes, fat people, while there are so many of us, are still on the fringe of the mainstream, oddly enough) has a harder time meeting someone. It's not easy for anyone to meet anyone else, and this throws a kink in things. And some of us have self esteem issues, and some of us have smart wits that don't gel with everyone, and on and on. I can't say I follow Vince's line of thinking on any one point. I always feel he changes his own mind sentence to sentence, or that he tries to answer and then plays devil's advocate, so while I did read his response twice, I'm giving up. I just know that I've had to do just about everything I've done alone (with support of friends and family, of course), and that makes me into a certain kind of character. NOT being that kind of character isn't easy, then, of course. It is what it is.


----------



## dragorat (Mar 25, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> You are an ole smoothy now aren't you dragorat? LOL



If that's being honest then yea I guess I am... Got no reason to lie & try my best to call it as i see it....:kiss2:


----------



## Jes (Mar 25, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> > While I agree that Jes has a sharp wit I disagree that it is off putting. It takes a strong man (or person) to understand strong wit. Jes should never ever have to dim her intelligence or her sense of humor to find a man. Either they get it or they don't. And I doubt she really wants a companion who doesn't get it. She's too smart for that. Cheers to intelligent woman everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rainyday (Mar 25, 2006)

Jes is da bomb and wonderfully sturdy in her boots. (Fashionable ones, no doubt.)


(First part deleted because it's not even worth going there.)


----------



## Ryan (Mar 25, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> You poor baby you....... Let mommy make it all better......



Well, I wasn't really looking for sympathy... 

I just think it's weird that there are women old enough to be my mother who think I'm "too old" to date, and women who are near my age who think I'm "too young". It doesn't bother or offend me. It's just seems...weird.


----------



## Tina (Mar 25, 2006)

It *is* weird, Ryan.

Just like when I had my Dimensions feature and was getting huge amounts of email, and some snail mail, from guys telling me how hot I was, and in real life:

Nuttin.' It's a bizarro world, innit?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> It *is* weird, Ryan.
> 
> Just like when I had my Dimensions feature and was getting huge amounts of email, and some snail mail, from guys telling me how hot I was, and in real life:
> 
> Nuttin.' It's a bizarro world, innit?



Dating in general is bizarro world. Committing to bachelorhood would be a lot less frustrating.


----------



## Tina (Mar 25, 2006)

True. And relationships aren't easy, either. But then if you find the woman of your dreams it's worth it. Even then still not easy, though, I guess.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> True. And relationships aren't easy, either. But then if you find the woman of your dreams it's worth it. Even then still not easy, though, I guess.



If she was the woman of my dreams, it _would_ be easy. Who would dream of a spouse/significant other that was difficult to get along with?  

But yeah; relationships can be very, very trying.


----------



## Vince (Mar 25, 2006)

To reply to Nancy. Of course contingencies happen to us that are hardly deserving. They just happen. However, in our interactions with others we usually get what we deserve. If you doubt it then try being a different person. Try to get up one day and be different. The identity persists and we keep doing things mainly for emotional reasons. That is why it is so difficult to change. Things like being shy hamper us but also make some more attractive. Shyness is mainly driven by fear of rejection and being unliked. It is better to be alone than rejected.

To reply to Jes. How difficult is it to engage an intelligent person in a dialogue where you actually contribute with well-reasoned arguments? I have seen your posts. Some of the time your wit saved nasty threads by injecting much needed humour. However, if you consistently jab and run then who is going to take you seriously that you are actually intelligent and that you respect those you are responding to. Your posts reveal more about you than you realise. Sure you are smart. That alone gives you the privilege to post your one liners. Always the Jes smart-ass comment. We expect it and you almost always deliver it. Maybe I am wrong here and your posts are nothing but disguised affection? Like Cool Hand Luke said, "Bossman, I wish you would stop being so good to me!"

If you feel that lots of people dislike you then that is something you can change. I take it you define yourself as someone who could care less. Or that such reactions are inevitable. I think if you take responsibility for your actions then you will accept that you are more or less saboutaging yourself in personal relationships. All that amazing wit gone to waste. What a pity. Hey, don't be anyone else. I would hate to have to depend on Fatlane for laughs.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 25, 2006)

> Vince said:
> 
> 
> > To reply to Nancy. Of course contingencies happen to us that are hardly deserving. They just happen. However, in our interactions with others we usually get what we deserve. If you doubt it then try being a different person. Try to get up one day and be different. The identity persists and we keep doing things mainly for emotional reasons. That is why it is so difficult to change. Things like being shy hamper us but also make some more attractive. Shyness is mainly driven by fear of rejection and being unliked. It is better to be alone than rejected.
> ...


----------



## Tina (Mar 25, 2006)

Ryan said:


> If she was the woman of my dreams, it _would_ be easy. Who would dream of a spouse/significant other that was difficult to get along with?
> 
> But yeah; relationships can be very, very trying.



Heh. Yeah, well, even dreams are rarely perfect...  

Ryan, you seem to be a good man; she's out there and I cannot imagine you won't find her at some point.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Mar 25, 2006)

It's pretty off topic but here is as appropriate a place as any.

What i just realized was that when Randi posted the pictures of NJ Pastrami Day, i was so busy trying to make amusing wisecracks that i never actually verbalized this:

Nancy and Jes, it was truly a great pleasure to make your acquaintance.

Nancy, i'm sorry the seating was such that we didn't get to chat.

Jes, i enjoyed sitting across from you. You are wonderfully interactive and i always felt i was being talked *to* and not talked *at* and never caught myself trying to think of something to say next.
Not sure what more one could ask for in a social situation. 

Everybody's just fine.

I apologize for not expressing this earlier and for interrupting the flow of this thread, which may now resume its regularly scheduled topic.


----------



## Jes (Mar 26, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Jes is da bomb and wonderfully sturdy in her boots. (Fashionable ones, no doubt.)
> 
> 
> (First part deleted because it's not even worth going there.)


I...have no boots. I missed the boat. THe boat boot. I mean the boot boat. 

Now you know I want to know what you deleted!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> Now you know I want to know what you deleted!



LOL Of course you do. It was just a response to a bit of illogic not worth responding to. Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh. Yeah, well, even dreams are rarely perfect...
> 
> Ryan, you seem to be a good man; she's out there and I cannot imagine you won't find her at some point.



I appreciate the compliment. I'm not perfect, but I always strive to live by my values and I think I turned out to be a pretty decent guy in most respects. But I'm not really looking for a relationship, though I wouldn't necessarily be opposed to a relationship finding me. I'm perfectly happy as a bachelor. Relationships can be stressful; and the courtship process itself can be pretty aggravating at times.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 27, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Dating in general is bizarro world. Committing to bachelorhood would be a lot less frustrating.




I think I pretty much committed to spinsterhood when I got 15 cats.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 27, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I agree with Jes. No one ever flirts with me either. I AM also a homebody of sorts but I wouldn't call myself a hermit.....(kindly ignore the fact that I'm sitting here writing this on a Friday night). On top of it all I'm very shy. I never know if when a guy is staring at me if he's giving me an "ugh" look or an "ooohhh nice" look. I usually just assume it's an "ugh" look and move on. So how do I tell the difference, oh wise one?



My #1 rule of men is: If a man talks to you, and he doesn't have to, he's interested.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Mar 27, 2006)

moonvine said:


> My #1 rule of men is: If a man talks to you, and he doesn't have to, he's interested.



Being a friendly sorta guy (in a grocery store sorta way) out in Real Life and upon reflecting upon a couple women i was sorta friendly to in the grocery store a few minutes ago, this may change my life.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 27, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Being a friendly sorta guy (in a grocery store sorta way) out in Real Life and upon reflecting upon a couple women i was sorta friendly to in the grocery store a few minutes ago, this may change my life.



Heh. Well, it isn't 100% accurate at all times, and if it isn't true of you I apologize. But it is true quite a bit, especially of shy guys. Witness some of the threads that have been on these boards. It was also a good way for me to realize that there were men hitting on me. I used to have to be told by my friends after the fact, which isn't very useful when by that time the guy in question is long gone!

Most men don't seek out the women they find unattractive to talk to either....


----------



## Egbert Souse (Mar 27, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Heh. Well, it isn't 100% accurate at all times, and if it isn't true of you I apologize.



None necessary.
It was more of a timing thing because not 10 minutes before reading your post i was in a spontaneous conference with two chicks at the grocery store about Tootsie Roll Pops. Not only were neither my "type" but they were also both young enough to be my daughter, so from a couple of different perspectives i _hope_ they didn't think i had an agenda.


----------



## Jes (Mar 27, 2006)

moonvine said:


> My #1 rule of men is: If a man talks to you, and he doesn't have to, he's interested.


I wouldn't agree with that. But, to each her own!

Wait, is he wearing pants when he's talking to you?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 27, 2006)

moonvine said:


> My #1 rule of men is: If a man talks to you, and he doesn't have to, he's interested.



Wow. They're linin' up for me, then!  

Unfortunately for my ego, I don't think your statement is true. I think that men, like women, are social creatures & they enjoy lively discussion just as much as the next person. I have lots of male friends & friendly acquaintances, and I'd say their interest in me as anything other than a friend is Zippo, Zilch, Nil, Nada.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> I wouldn't agree with that. But, to each her own!
> 
> Wait, is he wearing pants when he's talking to you?


    

OK, this one had me in stitches. Literally. Kind of. :bow:


----------



## RedHead (Mar 27, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> OK, this one had me in stitches. Literally. Kind of. :bow:



Agreed; that is too funny. Jes, have we set the date yet?


----------



## moonvine (Mar 27, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Wow. They're linin' up for me, then!
> 
> Unfortunately for my ego, I don't think your statement is true. I think that men, like women, are social creatures & they enjoy lively discussion just as much as the next person. I have lots of male friends & friendly acquaintances, and I'd say their interest in me as anything other than a friend is Zippo, Zilch, Nil, Nada.



Well, I didn't mean friends or acquaintances. I meant strangers who come up and talk to you out of the blue.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 27, 2006)

Vince said:


> To Ladyrose. Well, if you want a guy your age, who lives within 100 miles of you and who likes cats then there is hardly any reason to have on line sites where you post photos, etc. Seems to me you could be spending some time going to Portland and Vancouver and mingling there to meet someone. You are unlikely to find your soul mate in Carson.


 
Frankly Mr. VINCE, as I have told you before _(many Times)_, my affairs here in Carson or anywhere else are of NO Concern of yours. *PLEASE STOP HELPING ME!:doh:  *


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 27, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> > While I agree that Jes has a sharp wit I disagree that it is off putting. It takes a strong man (or person) to understand strong wit. Jes should never ever have to dim her intelligence or her sense of humor to find a man. Either they get it or they don't. And I doubt she really wants a companion who doesn't get it. She's too smart for that. Cheers to intelligent woman everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> I really believe you on this one! Intelligent women get this all of the time. Some so-called smart men don't want to accept a woman that has a mind of her own and refuses to conform to the macho man attitude. To Dim her intelligence just to snag a man is totally an *Unintelligent* thing to do.... *YAY FOR JES!*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 27, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Also, you have to take into account regional/cultural attitudes. White men from this corner of the world, East Tennessee, are fucking LAZY. If you don't believe me, come to my town and I'll show you. The workforce is mostly women because most men are on disability, and the ones who do work are usually bad at their jobs. In fairness, one of my best workers is male and from this area, but he's the acception, and not the rule. Save him, every other guy originally from here does not do his job properly.
> 
> I absolutely don't date men from my area. If I knew any nice ones, I might, but almost 100% of the time, we have nothing in common. For a long time, I thought it was possible I might be a lesbian. It turned out I just didn't care for the men I was near.


 
I feel so sorry for you, you poor girl, and VINCE thinks I have it bad here on "The Gorge" LOL


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 27, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Why any woman would want to date a man over 40 is totally beyond me.
> 
> I'll be 56 next month and by the time you're my age you've paid so much dues that you're either bitter, self-righteous, beaten down or (most frequently) all three. True, there are exceptions to this rule but most of them stay drunk most of the time.
> I try to keep my friends in the under-40 range.
> ...


 
Hey Eggy, I am a younger woman,....well, buy two years anyway! LOL:smitten:


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 27, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Well, I wasn't really looking for sympathy...
> 
> I just think it's weird that there are women old enough to be my mother who think I'm "too old" to date, and women who are near my age who think I'm "too young". It doesn't bother or offend me. It's just seems...weird.


 
Try being a 54 year old woman and men under 25 contact you.... that is the pitts, I have kids older than that. That would be like bedding one of my own kids for cripes sakes. 
I will take some of that sympathy and a side of Poor, Poor Me's.... LOL


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 27, 2006)

I once had a younger guy (23) pursue me quite persistently. For months he kept at me until finally...despite my repeated attempts to tell him I don't typically go for younger guys...I gave in. Two days before the date he canceled on me saying that he had met someone at the gym (of all places) who was closer to his own age. He begged my understanding and all I could do was laugh. I wasn't all that bummed but what a huge waste of time that had been! :doh:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 27, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Well, I didn't mean friends or acquaintances. I meant strangers who come up and talk to you out of the blue.



Damn you and your qualified statements! :doh:


----------



## Ryan (Mar 27, 2006)

moonvine said:


> My #1 rule of men is: If a man talks to you, and he doesn't have to, he's interested.



That's not necessarily true. I talk to people all the time, even though I'm not romantically interested in 99.9% of them.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 28, 2006)

*I should have put 'Where are all the *Single, Mature* men lurking? :doh: 

It's been very nice receiving messages from some of the guys who have been lurking for a while. However, it'd be REALLY nice if more of the *SINGLE* guys stepped up to the plate and showed us, *SINGLE* ladies, what you're made of.......(by that I don't mean 'nudie rudie' pics  ).......ok?  

*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 28, 2006)

bigboobsandbelly said:


> younger men are fabulous..who needs geezers?:eat2:


 
We Geezerettes want the Geezers dear... LOL


----------



## Jes (Mar 28, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Agreed; that is too funny. Jes, have we set the date yet?


Red, I've never much dreamed of a big white wedding or even of how I'd do the deed if and when the time comes. In some ways, when you're not dating anyone, it seems like putting the cart before the horse.
That said, I'd like a Fall wedding. October is such an awesome month. The colors make me happy to be alive. So let's say October, yes?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I feel so sorry for you, you poor girl, and VINCE thinks I have it bad here on "The Gorge" LOL



Aw, that's okay. I have my co-weenie I'm really looking forward to meeting eventually.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Aw, that's okay. I have my co-weenie I'm really looking forward to meeting eventually.


 
Good for you then my dear.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Try being a 54 year old woman and men under 25 contact you.... that is the pitts, I have kids older than that. That would be like bedding one of my own kids for cripes sakes.
> I will take some of that sympathy and a side of Poor, Poor Me's.... LOL



Send them all my way, please. [email protected] or moonvine1 on Yahoo messenger or sthrngypsy on AIM. Only if hawt. K tks bye.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 28, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Send them all my way, please. [email protected] or moonvine1 on Yahoo messenger or sthrngypsy on AIM. Only if hawt. K tks bye.


 
I would if my Ignore or Block feature didn't work as well as it does. LOL


----------



## moonvine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I would if my Ignore or Block feature didn't work as well as it does. LOL




You can send them my way, then put them on ignore.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 1, 2006)

moonvine said:


> You can send them my way, then put them on ignore.


 
Didn't think of that, maybe....LOL


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2006)

Vince said:


> How would we know if we get what we deserve and if we deserve what we get? I suppose we are all experts when it comes to other people but rather lacking when it comes to solving our own problems. My ex didn't believe she deserved what she got. She did her best to get everything!
> 
> People have all manner of irrational explanations for things that happen or don't happen. Suppose things happen for a reason. Well, surely that can't mean that things that haven't happened also have a reason? If so then you do get what you deserve!
> 
> Angel you are all over the place. Photo on, then a new one then censored. You used to post in depth then disappeared then short replies. Goodness me what to do next? I have read that you are very cynical about the men who disappoint you and misrepresent or whatever it is they do that you have had enough of. Do you communicate openly and easily with others or are you rather particular and fussy? If you are highly selective then of course there are not going to be many guys who will interest you. Don't say that the guys aren't keen here because most are so obsequious that they remain in a submissive posture permanently.



Vince,
I'm an expert at being me. That is not to say that I am perfect. Being me includes always trying my best to be understanding of others and to treat everyone with respect. I try not to judge others. I believe that everyone is entitled to their personal opinions and thoughts. Personal actions, on the other hand, whether we realise it or not, have an effect on those either around us or on those who love us. I think that the "me and my needs come first factor" is a basic part of human nature, or instinct, and survival. Many times needs are confused with wants and selfish desires. Desires cause us to strive after what we think we deserve. That can be either good or bad depending upon what the desire is, and the actions we take in trying to attain that desire. Bettering oneself and going about it in an honest and fair way is commendable. Hurting or mistreating others, or being disrespectful towards others while trying to satisfy a personal desire is atrocious. This is one of the areas where I believe that people do not get what they deserve. Nobody deserves to be mistreated or abused emotionally, physically, or sexually. No one deserves to be treated in a cruel manner (except rapists and murderers, and that would be "punishment" in my opinion). Everyone doesn't get what they deserve. When someone purposely or inadvertently hurts another, that other person is not getting what they deserve.

I believe that some things do indeed happen for a reason. I also believe that sometimes there is a purpose as to why some things do not happen in our lives. We may never know the *why* as to either. "Some of God's greatest gift are unanswered prayers."

There is a difference between being cynical and having been hurt repeatedly by men that I have loved. Like I have said before, mistreating or abusing or being disrespectful and / or being cruel is uncalled for and unjust. I have absolutely no respect for men who act in this manner. Sadly, they seem to never get what *they* justly deserve!

Those who have taken the time to get to know me can verify that I am a very open and honest woman. I communicate easily with those who treat me with respect. I am a very caring and compassionate woman, and even when someone hurts me, I usually just keep quiet rather than possibly hurt them by voicing my pain. I am particular and highly selective because I try to protect myself from being hurt or abused by men like those I have encountered in the past. Am I fussy? If wanting an intelligent, caring, affectionate, and honest man who *is* faithful to me and who also practices good personal hygiene and who can love and accept *all of me* AND who wants a *real* relationship is being fussy, then yes, I am fussy! I have found that most men I have encountered here at Dimensions are not looking for a *real* relationship. Most of the men I have encountered are only wanting revealing photos, someone to listen to their fantasies, someone to talk dirty to them, someone to have cyber sex with, or someone to have casual sex with, and they do not want any other woman to know that they are chatting with me or that they want to meet me. That is not the kind of man or fat admirer that I want in my life. I want someone who is respectful of me and who is not ashamed to be with me or ashamed to be with a supersized *FAT* woman. I do not want a man who cannot be and will not be faithful to me, nor do I want a man who has screwed multiple women from Dimensions. I do not want to be just another conquest for some immature (regardless of their age!) and irresponsible selfish and horny so-called fat admirer who is making his rounds among the women here. I have more respect for myself than that!

How's that for a short reply?  

As for my photo, I am in the process of reinventing myself!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 1, 2006)

Angel said:


> Am I fussy? If wanting an intelligent, caring, affectionate, and honest man who *is* faithful to me and who also practices good personal hygiene and who can love and accept *all of me* AND who wants a *real* relationship is being fussy, then yes, I am fussy! I have found that most men I have encountered here at Dimensions are not looking for a *real* relationship. Most of the men I have encountered are only wanting revealing photos, someone to listen to their fantasies, someone to talk dirty to them, someone to have cyber sex with, or someone to have casual sex with, and they do not want any other woman to know that they are chatting with me or that they want to meet me. That is not the kind of man or fat admirer that I want in my life. I want someone who is respectful of me and who is not ashamed to be with me or ashamed to be with a supersized *FAT* woman. I do not want a man who cannot be and will not be faithful to me, nor do I want a man who has screwed multiple women from Dimensions. I do not want to be just another conquest for some immature (regardless of their age!) and irresponsible selfish and horny so-called fat admirer who is making his rounds among the women here. I have more respect for myself than that!



*Angel, in saying the above, in my opinion, you are speaking for every woman who is a member of this site, thanks!!

Joá*


----------



## Vince (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi, Angel. Thanks for the long, informative reply. Nice photo, too. Much better than censored. I think what you have said reflects what so many women want. I agree with Joa about that. 

I have often wondered about the admirers because if it really is the size and shape of women that is important then it hardly is surprizing that many will want all the fat women who appeal to them. Why have the lolly when you can have the whole candy store? I wonder if you have touched upon something important about the admirers because the ladies with experience should see trends in the suitors they meet. I take it you soon detect a pattern in the men who are interested in you? If so, it would be interesting to hear about what you found. Next thing you know there will be a list of men to avoid on the forum! I suppose it works both ways and there might be some women processing the available horny admirers here. 

I do enjoy when some of you engage us in a pleasant and in depth manner. This is much better than the typical one-liners that are quite plentiful on the forum. I guess everyone appreciates different qualities in others and that is just the way we are. I would say you have returned to being who you were a couple of months ago which is a good thing. In my opinion, anyway.


----------

